# Cloud Corporation Nicotine



## Erica (18/6/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Great to see @Erica_TFM 
And a good price I see.
R100 for 100ml of 36mg PG based

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/6/18)

@Erica_TFM is this an in-house nic brand then?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/7/18)

I was lucky enough to get my hands on some 100mg Cloud Corporation Nicotine, available exclusively at TFM, thanks to @Erica_TFM & @DizZa.

Cloud Corporation Nicotine is proudly South African and produced exclusively for the good folk at The Flavour Mill. It offers an affordable, premium nicotine alternative to the local DIY scene.

The thing with nicotine is that it is so difficult to review a product where it is only noticeable when it is bad. 

When I do a review for a strawberry concentrate, I can be waxing lyrical about the top notes, the deep authentic fresh, ripe, juicy, fragrant and juicy characteristics until the cows come home. BUT how the hell does one describe something with no discernible taste or smell?

I can comment on what it is by stating what it does not have. This sounds a bit backwards, but hear me out. What it does not have is what makes it good... So, it has:

No peppery or ammonia smell
No peppery notes once mixed
No harsh TH
No discoloration

I mixed 3 x SNV juices (which I am very familiar with) at 1.5mg and 3mg respectively. I had a toot of all 6 samples off the shake and again after 3 days. I observed no TH, off notes or taste transfer whatsoever. The juice tasted as intended and the nic complimented the juice beautifully.

The Cloud Corporation Nic is priced extremely well at R100 per 100ml for the 36mg PG version. I see no reason why one would pay almost double for the other "premium" brand where this version does the job with no hassle at all!!

Step aside "premium" nic, we have a new player in town...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

